# Full-blind, mitered, or concealed dovetail, does anyone have experience?



## drewnahant (Dec 10, 2009)

Is this a sloppy miter joint? No, it is actually a dovetial.









I just tried mitered dovetails. I found them in "The Encyclopedia of Wood Working" 









I have been practicing different types of dovetails, and I have been getting pretty good results with through dovetials, and half-blind dovetails, so I figured I would try something a bit more difficutl. These dont really have many applications, but I find that it is often good to try something very difficult, then go back to the simpler version, and it seems easy. basically, build skills beyond what is needed, then never reach the limits of my skills.

Anyway, there doesnt seem to be a great deal of info on this joint out there, so I want to know if anyone here has experience with these, and can recommend any tricks, specifically on aligning the mitered surfaces so the joint closes with a nice seam.

Here's my process:
( I meant to take more pictures, but once I get going, I always forget to stop and take them)

1:









2:









3:









Edit: I just noticed that in the book, they dont use half pins on the end, they use half tails, unusual, but maybe I'll try that next time.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Cool joint, now go make another one and don't forget the pics. :~)


----------



## drewnahant (Dec 10, 2009)

Here's attempt number 2, much better, but still not closing all the way.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Looking good, is the gap because the joint is off or dovetail.


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

try beveling the very tip of the dove tail and i think the gap will vanish…good luck BC


----------



## ldesegur (Jun 25, 2011)

What is the author of this "The Encyclopedia of Wood Working" you are referring to?


----------



## drewnahant (Dec 10, 2009)

Here's the book on amazon, so you can see it, as well as the info.


----------

